# Alternative pourover kettle



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If, like me, you're not comfortable with paying £40 + postage for the hario buono kettle, how about these two alternatives at a third of the price? They ship from Hong Kong. I've just ordered the second one, just because I think the handle looks more comfortable to hold. Including postage it's about £24.

http://www.homeloo.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=574










http://www.homeloo.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=562


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I can confirm these are great kettles, I have one!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have the second one too! Very nice, although mine came with a little dent in, doesn't affect the performance though.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just used the pourover kettle for the first time. What a difference! I've really struggled previously to get a good V60 extraction despite various different grinds, dose weights etc, and came to the suspicion that without a pourover kettle I was dislodging the grinds too much in the V60 and therefore not getting an even extraction. Looks like that's exactly what was happenning, as now I'm getting:

- a lovely cone of spent grinds remaining in the filter

- a less deep 'plug' of grinds left in the centre

- closer to the extraction time I'm looking for. (previously it went too fast despite finer grinding)

- a lovely, clear and tasty coffee that definitely has multiple distinct flavours. I now just need to practise picking them out.

Gotta get one of these kettles for pourover!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've been looking for a pourover kettle, but something a bit cheaper than the Hario, and closer to home than the HomeLoo kettle. Could this be the ticket?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Class-Stainless-Steel-Drizzler/dp/B0001IWZOU/ref=pd_cp_kh_0

It cheap at £18,holds 0.5l, so its sufficient for a 2-cup pour, and looks like it has the right shaped spout. Reviews say it doesn't drip when pouring oil, so less viscous water should be fine, right?

I'm going to pull the trigger in couple of hours - if anyone sees any flaws, let me know beforehand!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Follow-up - I bought the oil can above, and it works great! So much more control of my pour, and for that price, definitely no complaints!


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't laugh but nobody wants to deliver stuff to Thailand. I can't blame them but was wondering if an old fashioned teapot, the type with the longer spout, may be a reasonable substitute.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

When I was thinking of alternatives, I came up with googline oil drizzlers, or oil cans, or even arabic teapots, like in the following image (top shelf, one of the tall ones):

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=arabic+teapots&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&rlz=1G1ACAWCENUK359&tbm=isch&tbnid=uzC6p9ArJhv2pM:&imgrefurl=http://www.featurepics.com/online/Traditional-Arabic-Teapots-Sale-Dubai-1105719.aspx&docid=vChO5fEhUPJSHM&w=450&h=298&ei=gJ82TryGDcO78gOC2tyhDg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=303&page=1&tbnh=135&tbnw=180&start=0&ndsp=48&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=131&ty=47&biw=1588&bih=1060


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Blow me down I just remembered my wife has a little watering can with a long spout.

Would have been ideal except it's made of plastic:mad:


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Just used the pourover kettle for the first time. What a difference! I've really struggled previously to get a good V60 extraction despite various different grinds, dose weights etc, and came to the suspicion that without a pourover kettle I was dislodging the grinds too much in the V60 and therefore not getting an even extraction. Looks like that's exactly what was happenning, as now I'm getting:
> 
> - a lovely cone of spent grinds remaining in the filter
> 
> ...


Just got one of these myself. It took all of the advertised 20 days to turn up but was well worth the wait. Can't really add much to what Mike says except that the same goes for the Wave too.


----------

